# Happy Birthday Black Cat!!!!!!!!!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Karen!!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day and year!!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday, and no she won't, I'm here, hehehe


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Happy, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday Birthday to you BC!!!!!!!!!!! Don't let Vlad get away with making ya cook on your B-day!!!! Vlad, you know you have to take her somewhere nice, right!?! She REALLY deserves it!! :devil: heeheeheehee


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday BC​


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Karen


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Karen!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karen!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a great Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy happy Birthday!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Karen, I hope its your best one yet even with Ken there.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Youoooooooooo


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks, enjoying an absolutely gorgeous day here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Bday BC..
Have a Great Day


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Karen! Did Vlad get you anything good for your birthday? Any Dryer lint.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happpy Birthday Black Cat

http://www.twistedsiblings.com


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautifully ghoulish Birthday wishes to you Black Cat!!!!! Enjoy your day, my dear!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you're having a wonderful day!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday my dear friend!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Black Cat 

Hope it was a good one.

Missed you guys at the Gathering Yesterday.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horror Day:biggrineton:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a fantastic, fun birthday, Black Cat!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Black Cat!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Day Black Cat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy Karen!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday Wishes. Had a great day and yes Vlad took me out to dinner. We ate so much we didn't have room for Birthday Cake.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Black Cat!


----------

